# error con driver nvidia al actualizar kernel

## johpunk

hace un rato e actualizado mi kernel a la version 2.6.33 y al reinstalar el driver nvidia me da el siguiente error

 *Quote:*   

> If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure
> 
> you either have configured kernel sources matching your
> 
> kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed
> ...

 

segun el mensaje que sale al principio dice algo de los headers y me e fijado que la ultima version disponible es la 2.6.32, si es por esto el error que da al instalar del driver-nvidia hay alguna solucion posible o simplemente esperar a que salga el linux-headers 2.6.33? de momento estoy usando el driver libre nouveau

----------

## esteban_conde

Deberias comprobar si esta hecho el enlace de linux al kernel *2.6.33*.

----------

## gringo

además tienes que usar los nvidia-drivers-195.36.03 para el 2.6.33, creo que versiones inferiores no funcionarán.

saluetes

----------

## johpunk

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Deberias comprobar si esta hecho el enlace de linux al kernel *2.6.33*.

 

desde que tengo en el make.conf la USE symlink automaticamente me hace los enlaces simbolicos   :Smile: 

----------

## esteban_conde

Yo no la uso, asi me ahorro de cambiar el symlink si cambio a un kernel anterior.

----------

## johpunk

ok problema resuelto solo tenia que instalar la version 195.36.03 del driver nvidia  :Very Happy:  gracias!

----------

## upszot

Hola gente...

 me esta pasando algo similar con la versión de kernel "2.6.34-gentoo" 

1. que versión de los driver debería de instalar? la ultima??...

2. de donde se saca esa información? para saber a futuro...

3. tras actualizar el kernel e iniciar ejecute "module-rebuild list" y el mismo me decia que tenia para emerger la versión estable del driver de nvidia... no se debería de dar cuenta solo que versión corresponde para mi kernel?...

saludos

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

En la guia NVIDIA te dice la version de acuerdo a la generacion de placas Nvidia. Si es de las serie 7 en adelante tenes que usar el ultimo driver.

----------

## upszot

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> En la guia NVIDIA te dice la version de acuerdo a la generacion de placas Nvidia. Si es de las serie 7 en adelante tenes que usar el ultimo driver.

 

mi pregunta no es referida a la versión del driver de acuerdo a la placa que tengo... ya que la misma funciona sin problemas con la ultima estable...(asi la uso con los kernels anteriores)...

sino a que version del driver tengo que usar para que compile con un kernel determinado... ya que como dije anterior mente... la version que venia usando del driver con esta version del kernel no me compilaba...

ya probe con la ultima y me compilo (ahora les estoy escribiendo desde el ultimo kernel  2.6.34)...

también tuve problemas para compilar otros driver... (no los pongo aca para no desvirtuar...) cuando termine de escribir edito y pongo el link del otro post..

saludos

Edit: aca esta el link https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6302426.html#6302426

----------

